# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Multicolor-Idea

## Synchron

Hi,

i had a little idea to "print" multicolor objects without printing multicolor  :Big Grin: 

The Idea is to have little pipes inside the object where you can inject the color resin after the print.
I did a little demo dice with openscad. The object should be printed hollow with a complete clear resin. all pipes besides the "one dot" are closed at the ends. 
After the print you can put the color for the dots into the pipes, and the color for the rest of the dice...elsewhere...  :Big Grin: 
(the object is not perfekt... first of all the pipes sometimes go "down" so there will be air trapped and second, there is no inject hole for the "dice-color"...but its a demo for the idea...)

dont know if this was discussed earlier, if so... sorry...

peachy_dice.scad

Synchron

----------


## Chayat

I think Ryan was trying to do something like this with his balloons print.

----------


## Synchron

More than the idea of injekt colorresin after the print is the (maybe generated) pipe system inside a non transparent object. So you can add more than one color to the same object.
If you take the balloons you can make dotted balloons  :Smile:

----------

